# Using PC bushings w Bosch 1617



## floridagramps (Feb 16, 2010)

This summer I bought 2 adapters from Bosch to allow me to use my existing PC bushing set which I bought 30 years ago and never opened the box. Would I have been smarter to use Bosch bushing set.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

floridagramps said:


> This summer I bought 2 adapters from Bosch to allow me to use my existing PC bushing set which I bought 30 years ago and never opened the box. Would I have been smarter to use Bosch bushing set.


yes...
centering them and keeping them centered may become an issue...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have no problems with mine.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems PC/DW collars, in spite of their shortcomings, are the defacto industry standard. Since you have them, try them, might be the answer and the cheapest way.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am using Harbor Freight knockoffs of the Porter Cable style bushings with my Bosch. The first adapter screws to the housing. The second adapter snaps into place and is held there by the first one.

The bushings are then inserted and locked down with the tightening ring. I haven't noticed any play in the setup.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

I have both the Bosch PC bushing adaptor and the Bosch bushings for my Bosch router. Both work well.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have this on one of my plunge bases for my 1617 router. Works great, and stays centered.

Buy Router Base Plate with Centering Pin at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Rockler One Plate*

I have used this board I bought at Rockler, with PC type bushings and is perfect. 

Did not find this board again at Rockler.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Quillman said:


> Seems PC/DW collars, in spite of their shortcomings, are the defacto industry standard........................................


Yep. Even my router uses them.


----------

